# I'm new here!



## Domino14 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey everybun!
I'm Domino and my mommy says I'm 4 months old, what does that mean? I also live my green leaf thing whatever that is..


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello, Domino-

Trix here. You are very young. I am eleven years old. Can you see if one of your parents can post a picture of you and the green leaf? I like Cory Ander's leafs and Kale.

Love,

Trix


----------



## Jamie714 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm Roger! I'm around 7 months old. I like watercrests and romane lettuce. But my favorite is banana. My mommy says I'm spoiled because i make her share food every time she eats.


----------



## Domino14 (Nov 16, 2014)

This is me


Mommy says I'm super cute! Is that positive?


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 18, 2014)

My goodness, Domino!!!! You ARE a cute little bunny!!!!!


----------



## Hkok (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi Domino good to see there are bunnies in Norway. Try to get you mommy to get you some rucola they are so nommy and green I thing they call it arugula in english


----------



## Sugarbread (Nov 20, 2014)

Adorable! &#10084;&#65039;&#128048;


----------

